
Turn PDF with scanned tables back into CSV - vitali84
https://github.com/vitali84/pdf-to-csv-table-extactor
======
vitali84
a working python script that uses OCR + Image processing by opencv, that
extracts tables from pdf file of scanned documents, and tuns them into csv
file. Includes a step by step explanation how it works, so can be used as a
tutorial

